

Show HN: Recover bouncing visitors with special offers - kristapsmors
http://maxtraffic.com

======
cortesoft
The demo is not really doing anything for me... I get the welcome pop-up when
I enter the site, but nothing has come up when I go to leave the site (whether
I have clicked on anything or not). Is it supposed to bring up an alert when I
go to leave?

Side note: I am not sure how I feel about these techniques. I remember
something similar on hobbyking, where if you left a page open for too long a
pop up would come up offering you a discount for the item. Once I figured out
it did this, I would go around leaving pages open hoping to get discounts. It
was annoying, and I would refuse to pay full price after I saw this in action,
even when it stopped making me offers. Be careful when overly gaming your
customers.

~~~
kristapsmors
Thank you for the feedback! I guess we need to improve demo site, so it is
more clear. Our idea in demo page was to show different kind of targeting
examples while simulating a purchase process. And the Exit example is in
further steps. About overly gaming customers - sure, based on our experience
we suggest our client suitable campaign ideas, and it actually does need
always to be a discount, it can be some ongoing promotion or reminder about
some specific feature.

~~~
kjagiello
It isn't working for me. I added some stuff to my card, tried to check out and
got the message "Move your cursor to the cross or address bar as if you were
about to abandon this cart", but nothing happens when I do as the message
says.

------
wallacrw
This is pretty simple to do on your own. And although I appreciate the idea of
charging folks who don't want the hassle of building something themselves,
some might want more control: [http://tonylea.com/go/examples/jquery-exit-
popup/#](http://tonylea.com/go/examples/jquery-exit-popup/#)

------
kristapsmors
Just launched our new site, and we offer 1 month free trial, would be happy
for any feedback.

~~~
antoinec
Are you overriding the back button to show an offer when clicked? Or do you
show the offer before the click by tracking the mouse position?

~~~
kristapsmors
We have both options: 1. Exit Intent - track mouse position, show offer when
you are about to leave 2\. BounceBack - show offer when you click the Back
button and only in cases if you would leave site. If you click Back again, you
get sent to the previous page (for example, search engine)

~~~
fred_durst
Back button hijacking like this is spam. Please stop selling this product.
When someone hits the back button they want to leave. Forcing them to stay on
the site after that action is wrong. Shameful. I know you won't care, because
people who create things like this don't have an ethical compass, but
sometimes I just can't help myself.

~~~
danieltillett
I agree. There is one legitimate use of this type of product and that is at
the end of sale funnel. I have found on one of my sites where the customer is
shown the final confirmation page that they sometimes leave without submitting
even though their intent is to complete. It seems that some (most) customer
don’t (can’t) read and think that they don’t need to confirm their order is
correct. If they click away or back out at this stage I ask them if they
really want to do this as they have not yet submitted their order. I find I
catch around 15% of customers at this point turn around and submit the order
after getting this message so I can only assume that I have saved them from a
mistake.

~~~
avalaunch
Another legitimate use is when you're in the middle of designing something
(drawing app, for example) that you might have spent a long time on and
hitting the back button will lose your progress.

